# Auction find..What Schwinn do I have? Prewar camelback?



## black_napkins (May 12, 2013)

I can find very little info online...to me it appears 1917 ish? Camel back frame? I know the grips are not correct. 5678 stamped on the bottom of the frame. I took the liberty to clean up the seat & redo the seat springs. New Departure front & rear hubs/brake. Any info appreciated.


----------



## buisky (May 12, 2013)

It is hard to tell in the picture but it does nor appear to be a camel back. Pull the crack and you may have a date for your World. Ron


----------



## black_napkins (May 13, 2013)

Must be a rare bike if no one knows...


----------



## Djshakes (May 13, 2013)

I love those early Admiral and World decals in the ovals.


----------



## buisky (May 13, 2013)

black_napkins said:


> Must be a rare bike if no one knows...




Did you pull the crank to try to identify year? It looks to be a drop bar frame. Ron


----------



## black_napkins (May 13, 2013)

buisky said:


> Did you pull the crank to try to identify year? It looks to be a drop bar frame. Ron




Not yet....I was hoping some of the other features would be able to pin an approx date.


----------



## GTs58 (May 13, 2013)

I'll take a wild guess and say it was built sometime between 1918 and 1930. And that frame was called a camelback and no doubt a tourist model, not a dropbar racer.


----------



## buisky (May 14, 2013)

black_napkins said:


> Not yet....I was hoping some of the other features would be able to pin an approx date.




How about a good side shot picture? because I still think it is a drop  bar frame and not a camelback. Also a good picture of the brake arm. It might identify model and help with the year. These pictures could narrow it down to a 3 or 4 year period..  Thanks,Ron


----------



## frogger1903 (May 14, 2013)

Those wheels and tires look wrong for the frame. The tires appear to be the 1940's "war time tires".


----------



## black_napkins (May 14, 2013)

frogger1903 said:


> Those wheels and tires look wrong for the frame. The tires appear to be the 1940's "war time tires".




No doubt tires are...hubs & brake look correct & rims are narrow as the period frame would have.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 14, 2013)

Those wheels look like 26 inch where a 28 inch would have been original. I would say they're replacements, though could be called "vintage" themselves. I'd be inclined to do the Velocity P35 route with that one.


----------



## buisky (May 14, 2013)

black_napkins said:


> No doubt tires are...hubs & brake look correct & rims are narrow as the period frame would have.
> 
> View attachment 96585View attachment 96586View attachment 96587



The frame is what Schwinn called a a drop bar frame.  It is not a camelback frame. It should be somewhere between late teens and  early 30's. Does the brake arm say anything on it?  If it is original it may help on the year. Ron


----------



## black_napkins (May 14, 2013)

ssssoooooo....was is it worth the $6 I paid?


----------



## black_napkins (May 14, 2013)

buisky said:


> The frame is what Schwinn called a a drop bar frame.  It is not a camelback frame. It should be somewhere between late teens and  early 30's. Does the brake arm say anything on it?  If it is original it may help on the year. Ron




hubs & brake both say new departure


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2013)

So the bike was called a camelback. A B-4 and B-1 with a modified diamond frame. 

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1933.html


----------



## buisky (May 15, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> So the bike was called a camelback. A B-4 and B-1 with a modified diamond frame.
> 
> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1933.html




So am I to assume if it is early 30's it was called a camelback. If it is teens and twenties it was called a drop bar frame? Thanks, Ron


----------



## buisky (May 15, 2013)

black_napkins said:


> ssssoooooo....was is it worth the $6 I paid?




No problem. I know where you can double your money.lol. Ron


----------



## black_napkins (May 15, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> So the bike was called a camelback. A B-4 and B-1 with a modified diamond frame.
> 
> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1933.html




I donno...I think it more resembles the WORLD BOY'S SPECIAL MODEL No.1754


http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1917.html


----------



## black_napkins (May 15, 2013)

I need some 28" wheels & a front fender.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (May 25, 2013)

*28*

That short headtube tells me that it's a 28 inch bike...


----------

